

Matthew "The Oatmeal" Inman raised $20,000 for charity in 64 minutes - ginsweater
http://www.indiegogo.com/bearlovegood

======
ma2xd
The Oatmeal is plain awesomeness.

~~~
jbelich
a motherf __*ing pterodactyl of awesomeness!

------
j0k3r
And counting .. !

